# since vs. ever since - [Syntax]



## writersoul

Hi all,
Ever since he moved to Ankara ,I didnt see him at all.
(Ankaraya taşındığından beri onu onu hiç görmedim.)

Aynı cümleyi başında* ever* olmadan yazsaydım anlam değişir miydi ?
Yani "Ankaraya taşındığı için onu hiç görmedim" (Since=Because=As)
yapısı ile karışma durumu doğarmıydı.

teşekkürler


----------



## Black4blue

Ever since'i bilmem ama izninle bir düzeltme yapayım.
Ever since he moved to Ankara , I *haven't seen* him at all. desen daha doğru olurdu. Tabi bu senin konuştuğun ortama bağlı. Konuşma diliyse önemli değil ama resmi yazılarda bu cümle hatalı olur.


----------



## Brevis

Karışma durumu doğacağını düşünüyorum


----------



## writersoul

Brevis said:


> Karışma durumu doğacağını düşünüyorum



Yani bu durumda ever since kullanmak daha garanti olacak.


----------



## Eline0909

_ever since_  ile _ever_ arasindaki tek fark _ever since_ biraz daha dramatize edilmis, daha cok ustune basila basila _ever_ denmis bir durum.

Onun disinda anlam farki yok.

mesela ayni durum su cumlelerde de gecerli:

1. Buraya geldiginden beri
2. Buraya adim attigindan beri 

2.ci cumle 1.ci cumleye göra biraz daha "dramatize" edilmis bir durum. Yoksa anlam farki yok.


----------



## writersoul

peki "için" anlamında kullanılıp kullanılmadığını nasıl anlayacağız.Yukarıda verdiğim örnekte *Ankaraya taşındığı için hiç görüşemedik* ile *Taşındığından beri görüşemedik *farkını nasıl anlayacağız?


----------



## Eline0909

We have not been able to see each other, since, (icin, cunku) he moved to Ankara 2 months ago (*Ankaraya taşındığı için görüşemedik, other dedikten sonra biraz bekleyin, vurguyu since kelimesin uzerine yapin, yani since deyince de biraz bekleyin)*

We have not been able to see each other since he has moved to Ankara (*Ankara´ya taşındığından beri görüşemedik, yani burda cumleyi söylerken bir yerde bekleme olayi yok)*



Since he has moved to Ankara, we have not been able to see each other (*Ankara´ya taşındığı için görüşemedik, Ankara´ya taşındığından beri görüşemedik) her iki anlama da geliyor. *

Belki diger forum arkadaslarinin da katmak istedigi birseyler vardir.


----------



## writersoul

Yazılı metinlerde işimiz zor o zaman


----------

